# Mixing paint and lacquer



## AnalBeard (Dec 27, 2010)

As per the title, is this possible? I'm going to do a repair to a small scrape on my dad's car - he's already got the paint from Jag and they provided him with paint and lacquer separately. 

Can I get away with mixing the two? It doesn't need to be perfect, and it'll be much easier to get right if I only have to do one layer.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Interested in the answer so hopping on.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have just got touch up paint from paints4u and it's base coat and lacquer mixed. Not sure if that's any help to you.


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217520

Have a read at this not sure if its any help as the idea seems to work more for road rash then scratch repair but worth a read anyways


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Im not sure, but i think this would only work well with non metallic and pearl colours.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

On Youtube there's one of the Ammo NYC videos doing stone chip repairs and he mixes the paint and lacquer together. Worth a look.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I've mixed paint and lacquer together before to "fix" stone chips and scratches. Works very well.
I apply with a lint free cloth, then a light polish to remove the high bits.


----------



## davyboy (Jun 7, 2011)

should be fine most auto paint places can mix up aerosols or tins with them combined. not sure on the mixture rates though I would try some different mixes on some scrap first.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I have just got touch up paint from paints4u and it's base coat and lacquer mixed. Not sure if that's any help to you.


I use same from paints4u:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

mixed as mist likely when you fill it the paint will be higher and higher still with the lacquer then when you sand your down to bare paint so yes mixed.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive mixed it before


----------



## veloz (Mar 19, 2014)

done it before WITH metallic paint to fix road chips...worked like a charm...


----------

